# (new) unique tetra species



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I can't remember if I posted something about this at the time (last August) but even if I did, such a beautiful and unique tetra deserves another look. I came across this today when researching the fish which is currently available in one of my local shops, or is said to be; I'm awaiting confirmation.

Crystal rainbow tetra named Trochilocharax ornatus | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, I am definitely looking into these guys. Great post


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

I want some. Can they be found online for sale?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Byron- you did not. I would have remembered this little beauty. Is it on your "get" list? It would be mine. Lovely little fish.
I can't access the paper listed on the link. What's the temp range and PH for this fish??


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They are beautiful! Thanks for sharing Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Byron- you did not. I would have remembered this little beauty. Is it on your "get" list? It would be mine. Lovely little fish.
> I can't access the paper listed on the link. What's the temp range and PH for this fish??


Try this link, although the original posted works for me today.
Crystal rainbow tetra named Trochilocharax ornatus | News | Practical Fishkeeping

Originally discovered and imported (by Aquarium Glaser in Germany) in 2003, this characin was originally thought to belong to the genus_ Heterocharax_ or _Tyttocharax_. When the German ichthyologist Dr. Axel Zarsky described it, he recognized the unique physiology and erected the new genus _Trochilocharax_ [derived from the genus name for Hummingbirds and the Greek for stake, a reference to the dentition] and this is the type species and, as far as I am aware, the only one in the genus. Zarske also erected a new tribe for the genus, _Trochilocharacini_, so this fish is truely unique.

This new tribe is within the subfamily _Stevardiinae_ whose species are distinguished by the fact that they use internal insemination. The fish is small, 1.7 cm--that's less than an inch--was given for the holotype. 

The source is Peru, but there is uncertainty over the exact area according to Dr. Zarske who says that some sources cite the blackwater Rio Ampiyacu system, and others think the Rio Nanay basin is the true distribution. Whichever, the water is very soft and moderately acidic. And as all fish will (so far) be wild caught, this is crucial for maintenance. I know the fish at my local store were imported from Peru. [Still waiting to hear from the owner if any are left.]

Byron.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

how pretty they are! wow..

hope you can get some Byron!

Gina


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow they are awesome! Thank you Byron for the info and link. Good luck in your search for them.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Byron said:


> I can't remember if I posted something about this at the time (last August) but even if I did, such a beautiful and unique tetra deserves another look. I came across this today when researching the fish which is currently available in one of my local shops, or is said to be; I'm awaiting confirmation.
> 
> Crystal rainbow tetra named Trochilocharax ornatus | News | Practical Fishkeeping


I am envious of the shops you frequent. Is a very pretty fish, are you gonna profile it ?Please?;-)


----------

